# Sysinstall error: Unable to find device node for /dev/ad0s1b in /dev



## michaelrmgreen (May 25, 2012)

I was trying to replace a FreeBSD 9.0 installation with a FreeBSD 8.3 installation when I got the error message:


```
"Unable to find device node for /dev/ad0s1b in /dev"
```

A quick Google turned up this link: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23947
so I ran DBAN (Darik's Boot And Nuke) and that fixed things. 

However, even though this problem is 'solved' I'm sure someone here can come up with a simpler, more elegant, solution, perhaps using the 'Fixit' mode of the install media.


----------



## kpa (May 25, 2012)

This should work if there's a partition table that gpart(8) (well actually GEOM) recognizes:

`# gpart destroy -F ad0`


----------

